# Another Walnut Bowl



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I turned this today. It started as a blank as shown, then I turned it to what you see. This piece is one that I put a foot on a long time ago, in the meantime a large check appeared along the edge that was to become the top of the bowl. I had to bring the edge of the bowl in deeply, so I turned the rim under. I think it came out nicely. That is a picture of me while I was turning it. My wife is a goof sometimes.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a great looking walnut bowl. Great form and finish.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bernie.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Philland. Did you make the blanks yourself or did you purchase them. Like the grain patern in your bowls. I have a place on ebay where I bought them red elder bowl blanks for 18.00 for three 6"x3" if you are interested or anyone else pm me and send you the link.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> Nice job Philland. Did you make the blanks yourself or did you purchase them. Like the grain patern in your bowls. I have a place on ebay where I bought them red elder bowl blanks for 18.00 for three 6"x3" if you are interested or anyone else pm me and send you the link.


I bought these blanks probably 4 years ago on Ebay. I found them the other week when I was cleaning out my shop. They were under my bandsaw and a mountain of saw dust and cutoffs.

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done. I bought a maple blank to try turning a bowl. I recall glueing paper then a piece of pine to the bottom from woodshop days long ago. I guess that is the process I need to use for mounting since I do not have a chuck, only a flat plate. Any tips guys?


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike said:


> Nicely done. I bought a maple blank to try turning a bowl. I recall glueing paper then a piece of pine to the bottom from woodshop days long ago. I guess that is the process I need to use for mounting since I do not have a chuck, only a flat plate. Any tips guys?


Well, this is a bit, emm, hmmm. The way that I make a bowl is I put a "sacrificial foot" (read that as a piece of scrap cut into a circle) on the center of the bottom of the bowl blank. Then I draw lines to center the faceplate then drill pilot holes and screw on the faceplate. I put the faceplate on the lathe, and using a roughing gouge, I rough out the bottom of the bowl including the foot (making sure it is the right size and centered). *Once I get it "just right" I take the faceplate off, and then it is time to put it in the chuck and finish the inside of the bowl.*

Phil


----------

